# People say no YouTube on Kindle Fire HD?



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

But, I just goto YouTube and it works! No sure what people mean by no YouTube?


----------



## Tensejim (Dec 21, 2012)

I would not know why anyone would say no to youtube! Millions of people watch it every day, it is another way to advertise and a great place to learn!! I have my own channel where I do vlogs, sure, I don't have an audience but I have fun with it  = )


----------



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

I just read reviews of Fire HD and alot of people complain of no YouTube access?


----------



## Tensejim (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh, a technical issue, I am sure it will be made available soon if it is not there.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmm...I'm not sure what people mean by no YouTube. Maybe they mean no  official YT app? I haven't seen one of those.

I'm a YT addict, and it does indeed work on my Fire HD. It automatically converts to the mobile version, though, and that's kind of a pain. ( It's harder to search videos.)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

There isn't a YouTube app, and even if you sideload it you can't log into it without doing some work. You have to install a specific apk that will enable the login.

However Tubemate is a worthy competitor and it is available on the Amazon App Store, and even better you can download the videos if you want (which you can't do with YouTube).



_Tubemate link added... --Betsy_


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have youtube on my Fire HD 7".  Didn't get the app through Amazon.  It was either Market1 or GetJar.  Can't remember.  It works great.  I watched a full movie on it this week with hook up to my 32" TV.


----------

